# Bob White Invitational Banquet DVD - See the highlights here!



## vishalshukla (Apr 26, 2011)

For those of you who have inquired about purchasing a copy of the Bob White Invitational DVD, we have it completed and you can order it at http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/banquetdvd.html 

If you already ordered, we will ship it out right away now that it is done. 

The DVD features comments from many Kenpo greats such as Bob White, Steve LaBounty, John Sepulvda, Eddie Downey, Chuck Sullivan, Gilbert Velez and others. Take a look at some of the crowd shots and see who you recognize! 

The DVD also features comments on the RFKC, an amazing demo from the Nihon Karate Dojo and Andy Hill's (http://www.andyhillspeaks.com) presentation. To me, Andy's presentation is worth the price of the DVD. He was incredible and I have watched it several times already. 

All proceeds from the DVD will be donated to the Royal Family Kids Camp. If you attended and want to relive this incredible evening or if you want to see what you missed, here is your chance. 

Highlights from the DVD can be seen at 





For the kids, 
Vishal


----------

